# sound during bombing



## João Yazalde (May 22, 2022)

There is a sound that I have heard in the distance during the attacks on London. I don't know what words to use to describe it but it sounds like this:

What was the name of the device with which they produced this sound?


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (May 22, 2022)

Can you not post the sound without requiring a download, say, by putting it on Soundcloud?

I do not download anything from strangers.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## João Yazalde (May 22, 2022)

Sorry. It's that I want to publish it but I just get a popup saying that an error occurred and to try again.


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2022)

Just download the file with the sound on your HDD. And then , if you sure it is a secure file, please upload it here directly.


----------



## João Yazalde (May 22, 2022)

your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2022)

Now just better. That's the sound of an alarm ( air raid) siren. There was a couple of them used during WW2 in the Great Britain. Some of them bigger while other ones smaller.
Generally these looked like that....


----------



## João Yazalde (May 22, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Now just better. That's the sound of an alarm ( air raid) siren. There was a couple of them used during WW2 in the Great Britain. Some of them bigger while other ones smaller.
> Generally these looked like that....



thank you


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2022)

My pleasure.


----------

